
Retrie: Haskell Refactoring Made Easy - psibi
https://engineering.fb.com/open-source/retrie/
======
melling
Here’s the 5 year old HN story about the release of FB’s spam tool in Haskell:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9784247](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9784247)

“The Haskell-powered Sigma now runs in production, serving more than one
million requests per second.”

